# Why is my 2 year old cat so skitty?



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had her since she was 12 weeks old, she is a lovely, sweet, mellow and a very well behaved cat, but she is VERY skitty around new people and even members of the family that she lives with. When she's around new people and they're making a lot of noise she'll generally run upstairs and gradually come down when things have settled down and sniff people, but if they make a sudden movement while she's doing this she will jump and people have commented on how skitty she is with them too. I have been unwell for a few years and am nervous around people, I'm not sure if that's rubbed off on her since she spends so much time with me? She has often been called a one person cat, because she is completely adoring and affectionate with me, but can be very nonchalant with others, so I think this could be a possibility. She wasn't abused as a kitten, but did inhabit this behavior. She never went up to random people and purred and rubbed up against them like I know some kittens do. Perhaps it's just her personality? I'm not sure, I was wondering if anyone knew what this could be? Thank you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Some cats are by nature more nervous around strangers than others are. 

Also, if she spends a lot of time alone with you, just the two of you together, she is not used to other people being in the home on a regular basis. 

Cats are such creatures of habit :- they can become accustomed to living in a quiet house and then if the house suddenly gets a lot busier due to guests visiting, the cat may find this change hard to adjust to, and her way of coping is to go and hide. 

I have had a couple of cats (RIP) like this myself in the past. In fact one was so nervous of visitors she used to disappear and not come home until they had gone. This led to me discouraging guests (other than a couple of close friends and family) from visiting as I did not want her to keep disappearing (especially if the weather was cold or wet) or being upset.

What would have made a difference would have been if another human had moved into my house with me (i.e. as my lodger), as my cat would have been exposed to their company every day and in time I am sure she would have accepted them. I am sure the same could be said of your cat. 

As she gets older it is possible she might become a bit more laid back with visitors. Meanwhile you could try getting visitors to feed her treats or play with her, using a laser light or a Da Bird fishing rod toy. But if she wants to go and hide away when you have guests, it is best to let her do so.


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

That makes a lot of sense, she is alone with me most of the time so it's definitely understandable that the sudden hustle and bustle and loud noises of new people can upset her. Thank you for your help!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's just some cats nature to do this, just the way they are  My Rigsy is 13 this year and she is still like this, despite having her since she was about 5 weeks old.


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

She does sound just like mine, she was like it from kittenhood too.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

It's the nature of the beast, so to speak.
Some of my cats are very social, they love people and will even go up to strangers and welcome them, while some of the others disappear to the bedroom or out the cat flap the moment a stranger walks into the door.

Tosca, my semi-feral, will never show herself to strangers, so if she dares come in and go straight to her food bowl when we have a visitor, we know they are special, as Tosca is extremely wary of humans. So Tosca showing herself to you is the very highest level of appreciation you can ever receive in this household.


----------

